# Fergus PEED on me at the dog park. Twice.



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Twice now, Fergus has lifted his leg and peed on my foot at the dog park. And once he ran up to a stranger and peed on his shoe. Is this the marking behavior everyone's been talking about? I've never had a dog that made it to this age (7+ months) intact.

There hasn't been a moment to react before it's happened - more of a "drive by peeing". How should I react when/if it happens again? How can I keep it from happening again? Both times there were other dogs near me and I guessed he was claiming me (or my feet) as his territory.

Suggestions other than a shower for me?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Stop kicking him off the sofa! I am sure he will stop then.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Ha! So you suspect retaliation?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, I am just trying to picture this and what you're reaction was. LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I've only seen this happen once when one of Lucy's littermates lifted his leg on my dad (his breeder) at the lake. Lucky for me, Jersey seems to know that's pushing things too far. Sorry I don't have any good suggestions for you except telling him no when he does it... that's what I do when Jersey tries to lift his leg on another dog (thankfully he's only done it to dogs that live in my house, it's slightly less mortifying that way)... not entirely sure how effective it is, but he hasn't tried it in a while. Hopefully one of our more experienced members will have something more useful.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Ha! So you suspect retaliation?


Yeah, well. That's what you get! He looked way too comfortable and you made him get up.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I think we need some recent photographic proof


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it's not funny, but had to laugh a little, don't know how to stop him from doing that. Sorry not much help


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mine have three hits on legs at dog park,each same person

I yell out and say good boy,people to busy talking instead of looking

dont think it means anything cause your at the dog park and he needs something to mark

I bet he did this first thing when he got in


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My first reaction would have been that he's marking you. I have a small can of compressed air that I know would stop my two from a negative behavior. It doesn't hurt but it redirects their attention. I think I'd carry it in my pocket and if I saw that leg lift to pee on me, I'd squirt first!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I think we need some recent photographic proof


Here are a few shots from Friday:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34950

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34955

He's an enormous furry beast; more bear than golden!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

2Reteivers222 said:


> I bet he did this first thing when he got in


With the stranger it was right when he got in. With me, it's been after we've been there a while. Thank goodness or I would have been standing in a lake rather than shaking off the dew, as it were...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> - more of a "drive by peeing". quote]
> 
> 
> LOL....if I could stop laughing I might type something sensible.


----------

